# READY FOR P/U: Kent RO Right 1KG and 250 gm Ph Stable Group Buy



## CRS Fan

*READY FOR P/U*

*I have cut off the Group Buy as I have 1 case of each sold.*

*ALL PAYMENTS ACCOUNTED FOR ORDER HAS BEEN PLACED*

mykiss $47.82 PAID
neven: $35.34 PAID
jiang604 $40.20 PAID
jkam $7.62 PAID
hp01BII $55.44 PAID
koodevil $35.34 PAID
bonsai dave $55.44 PAID

Hello fellow aquarists and aquascapers.

I am trying to guage interest on a couple of items that I have been using consistently for several years. I usually mail order these items out of province, but I have found a local sponsor that is willing to bring these items in (at a premium price point) if I buy them in case lots . Both of these items contain 12 pcs/case. I currently dose R/O Right at 1/2 tsp/10 gal and PH Stable at 1/8 tsp/10 gal. They are KENT Marine products for freshwater applications.

R/O Right 1KG

"Dissolve the appropriate amount of KENT Marine R/O Right to every 10 gallons of purified water.

Add during initial tank set-up and when performing water changes.

Use KENT Marine pH Stable to maintain water alkalinity or buffering capacity."

and

PH Stable 250gm

"Draw 3 cups of water from aquarium in a separate clean container, add 1/8 teaspoon of KENT Marine pH Stable, and mix well. Disperse this amount into the aquarium for every 20 gallons of water to raise alkalinity about 20ppm. Wait one hour to re-measure the alkalinity, if low repeat procedure.

When using Reverse Osmosis water or tap water that is very soft (low total or general hardness, or GH), use KENT Marine R/O Right to increase total dissolved solids (GH) to the proper value."

My quoted price is:

$17.95/KG (R/O Right) + 12% HST = $20.10 each
$6.80/250gm (PH Stable) + 12% HST = $7.62


I have found these 2 dry items easier to use than the Kent liquid alternatives and gentler on more sensitive plants (some Crypts) than SeaChem Equilibrium.
Please let me know if you are interested in buying these items. Value wise, they are more cost effective than Equilibrium.
I will not place an order until all items have been paid for first as this is quite an expense to carry on my behalf.
I will only put in orders for filled case lots, SO First Come First Served applies.

Please reply to this thread with interest.

Here are the totals so far:

*R/O Right 1 KG*
2 - CRS Fan
2 - Mykiss
2 - jiang604
1 - neven
2 - hp10BII
1 - koodevil
2 - bonsai dave

*PH Stable 250gm* 
2 - CRS Fan
1 - mykiss
1 - jkam
2 - neven 
2 - hp10BII
2 - koodevil
2 -bonsai dave

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan

Is there no interest in these 2 GH/KH buffers ? I find it to be a far superior product to SeaChem Eqilibrium for planted tanks. It also readily dissolves better than Equilibrium and sheer volume usage is WAY less with the KENT products !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jkam

I'm in for the kh one (ph stable?)


----------



## CRS Fan

jkam said:


> I'm in for the kh one (ph stable?)


I 250 gm PH Stable for jkam.


----------



## CRS Fan

Please see post #1 for buy totals so far !


----------



## neven

put me down for R/O Right x1 and PH Stable x2


----------



## hp10BII

I find R/O Right easier to use than Equilibrium.

Please put me down for 2 x R/O Right & 2 x pH Stable. Thanks!


----------



## koodevil

please put me down for 1 R/o and 2 stable


----------



## CRS Fan

Neven, hp10BII, and koodevil totals added.

We only need 2 more R/O Right and 3 more PH stable to go !


----------



## Sandy Landau

Are these for freshwater or marine aquariums?


----------



## neven

kent marine is just the brand name, these are used for freshwater and brackish set ups, other types of their buffers are more suited for marine applications


----------



## CRS Fan

Sandy Landau said:


> Are these for freshwater or marine aquariums?


Hello Sandy,

I use these 2 products in all my freshwater set-ups to re-mineralize and buffer our extremely soft <1 DGH and <1 DKH water in the Lower Mainland. It also helps to minimize my PH swings in my CO2 injected tanks.

Hopefully that makes sense.



neven said:


> kent marine is just the brand name, these are used for freshwater and brackish set ups, other types of their buffers are more suited for marine applications


Thanks Rob .

Stuart


----------



## jkam

If it's needed, I'll grab another one of the ph stables to make it an even 2.


----------



## CRS Fan

jkam said:


> If it's needed, I'll grab another one of the ph stables to make it an even 2.


Hello Jeff.

I will keep that in mind if I need 1 more to fill the order !

Stuart


----------



## kelownaguy

Maybe if Kent Marine was more forthcoming with the ingredient list.

I don`t understand why people are so anxious to pour unknown chemicals into thier aquariums.

Even if you do manage to find a MSDS for RO Right(Kent hides it), they don`t list the ingredients directly.Instead,they make you look up the CAS numbers.Once you do that,the reason for all the secrecy is revealed.

RO Right ingredients

SODIUM SALTS (7647-14-5) 0 - 40%, Sodium chloride-common salt!

CARBONIC SALTS (144-55-) 0 - 20%, Baking soda NaHCO3

CALCIUM SALTS (10043-52-4) 0 - 20%, Calcium chloride(the road de-icing stuff)

MAGNESIUM SALTS (7786-30-3) 0 - 20% Magnesium chloride(another road de-icer)

SULFATES (7757-82-6) 0 - 20% Sodium sulfate(so cheap it`s major use is as a filler for laundry detergent)

IMO,the percentage variations allowed are quality control issues nothing short of shocking.
Glad it is working for your planted tank.To my mind,the sodium and chloride levels seem excessive.

Seems to me that simply using Epsom salts(Magnesium Sulfate) and Calcium Chloride and/or Calcium Sulfate accomplishes the same goal more cheaply w/o excessive sodium and chloride.
You could easily add baking soda and salt to the mixture if you felt the need.

I`m not crazy about Seachem Equilibrium either because of the excessively high Potassium content(but at least they tell you what is in it).

Pretty much the same story w/Kent pH Stable.
Kent hides the MSDS because they don`t want you to know that it is almost entirely baking soda.

Ingredients

under 90% baking soda,sodium bicarbonate
under 20% washing soda,sodium carbonate
under 5% magnesium carbonate
under 5% borax,sodium borate. (NO THANKS)

Again,the sodium content seems high to me.
Food grade baking soda was pretty cheap at the grocery store last time I checked.

I use Potassium Carbonate or Bicarbonate to raise kH.

FWIW,I refuse to buy from a company that hides MSDS info.


----------



## bonsai dave

I'll take 2 of each thanks


----------



## CRS Fan

kelownaguy said:


> Maybe if Kent Marine was more forthcoming with the ingredient list.
> 
> I don`t understand why people are so anxious to pour unknown chemicals into thier aquariums..........


Everyone is entitled to their opininion. I find the these 2 items economical and
easier to use than other similar products on the market.



bonsai dave said:


> I'll take 2 of each thanks


OK, Dave I'll include your request. I will PM everyone with payment request details.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## April

Agreed. You can make your own mix with Epsom salt, ice melter,salt.and or baking soda. There's lots of info on mixes on the forums. Discus people make mixes with those ingredients.
But. Ready made mixes are easier and small tanks it lasts. Discus tanks...daily was then better to make your mix.


----------



## alym

kelownaguy said:


> Maybe if Kent Marine was more forthcoming with the ingredient list.
> 
> I don`t understand why people are so anxious to pour unknown chemicals into thier aquariums.
> 
> Even if you do manage to find a MSDS for RO Right(Kent hides it), they don`t list the ingredients directly.Instead,they make you look up the CAS numbers.Once you do that,the reason for all the secrecy is revealed.
> 
> RO Right ingredients
> 
> SODIUM SALTS (7647-14-5) 0 - 40%, Sodium chloride-common salt!
> 
> CARBONIC SALTS (144-55-) 0 - 20%, Baking soda NaHCO3
> 
> CALCIUM SALTS (10043-52-4) 0 - 20%, Calcium chloride(the road de-icing stuff)
> 
> MAGNESIUM SALTS (7786-30-3) 0 - 20% Magnesium chloride(another road de-icer)
> 
> SULFATES (7757-82-6) 0 - 20% Sodium sulfate(so cheap it`s major use is as a filler for laundry detergent)
> 
> IMO,the percentage variations allowed are quality control issues nothing short of shocking.
> Glad it is working for your planted tank.To my mind,the sodium and chloride levels seem excessive.
> 
> Seems to me that simply using Epsom salts(Magnesium Sulfate) and Calcium Chloride and/or Calcium Sulfate accomplishes the same goal more cheaply w/o excessive sodium and chloride.
> You could easily add baking soda and salt to the mixture if you felt the need.
> 
> I`m not crazy about Seachem Equilibrium either because of the excessively high Potassium content(but at least they tell you what is in it).
> 
> Pretty much the same story w/Kent pH Stable.
> Kent hides the MSDS because they don`t want you to know that it is almost entirely baking soda.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> under 90% baking soda,sodium bicarbonate
> under 20% washing soda,sodium carbonate
> under 5% magnesium carbonate
> under 5% borax,sodium borate. (NO THANKS)
> 
> Again,the sodium content seems high to me.
> Food grade baking soda was pretty cheap at the grocery store last time I checked.
> 
> I use Potassium Carbonate or Bicarbonate to raise kH.
> 
> FWIW,I refuse to buy from a company that hides MSDS info.


Have you seen Stuart's tanks and fish? They speak for themselves. Just sayin'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan

I will place the order once payments have been received !


----------



## CRS Fan

Only 1 more payment needed before I place the order . The turnaround time will be up to 4 weeks (once payment is made). A big Thank You to the members that are making this happen. My supplier will notify me once the items have been shipped directly from KENT Marine (USA). 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan

*All Payments Accounted for, Order Has Been Placed *


----------



## CRS Fan

The KENT order is ready to be picked up at my place ! I have sent a PM regarding this to ALL participating parties.

*I want to also give Jeff at J&L a BIG THANK YOU for assisting with this group buy and sourcing these items at a great pricepoint .*

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## anessa

If anyone has an extra R/O Right, I would like it. I missed the group buy by a few days.


----------

